# Cocoa butter for moisturizing ears



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been putting a list together of common hedgie ailments so I can include it on my site. I noticed that cocoa butter cream is recommended to help moisturize for tattered ears. I was wondering if cocoa butter lotion will work as well, or if it's just actual cream that you should use. Because I know you can buy bottles of cocoa butter moisturizing lotion, or you can buy little jars of actual cream that's slightly thicker than lotion. Is there a major difference between the two (ingredient wise or result-wise), or would either/or be okay to use?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have not used cocoa butter anything before, but I have used human nipple cream (lanolin) and rubbed that on Inky's ears. His were great to start out with so I can't say they changed much, but I believe it helped.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I use human nipple cream too. It is safe to use and isn't scented like some other products. Vasaline works well too or vitamin e oil but nipple cream is my choice as it's water soluble.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I never would've thought about human nipple cream, but that makes sense. Thanks for the tip!  
The reason I asked about the cocoa butter was that I saw it mentioned on a few different websites, and it's actually in the Common Ailments for the HHC FAQ under tattered ears (along with vitamin E oil). http://hedgehogcentral.com/disorders.shtml The cocoa butter cream/lotion was the only part of it I wasn't sure about though and I didn't want to provide incorrect information if I put it on my site. If anyone has the answer to that I'd still be curious to know, but until we get it figured out I'll just go with the nipple cream and vitamin E suggestion. Thanks for the replies.


----------

